# Reflexology to induce labour (how to do it)



## lexi88

How to Use Reflexology to Induce Labor
By Randi McCreary, eHow Contributor 
updated: November 5, 2009

I want to do this! What's This? 
People often use reflexology to rid the body of pain and stress by applying pressure to significant points on the hands and feet. It is an alternative medicine that is built on the belief that different areas of the body are aligned with nerve endings in the feet. Given in the same way as a massage, reflexology can provide much-needed relief from stress or discomfort. Reflexology can even be used in the induction of labor.
Difficulty: Moderate
Instructions
1
Apply firm pressure to the center of the thumbs. Alternate between the right thumb and the left thumb. Sustain the pressure for at least three minutes before switching to the other thumb. Supplying this pressure to the thumb induces uterine contractions. This stimulates the pituitary gland, which releases oxytocin, the hormone that induces labor.

2
Locate pressure points on the insides of the ankles, an inch or two above the foot. Search for a spot on the ankle that feels tender, by applying pressure with the fingertips. Continue applying pressure until you feel a contraction. Stop applying the pressure to the ankle if you feel a contraction beginning. When a contraction has completed its cycle, begin to apply the pressure again.

3
Place yourself in a position that is comfortable. Use your fingers to apply pressure to the space about a finger width between the big and second toes. Continue with the pressure points in 15-minute intervals until contractions begin.

4
Press a point on the arch of your foot, in front of your ankle. If the spot is very sensitive, press less firmly until you feel relief. This point helps in dealing with pain.


Read more: How to Use Reflexology to Induce Labor | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how_5609974_use-reflexology-induce-labor.html#ixzz0yPCniWH5

Who is full term and goin to do this?
I may give it a try tonight :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh I'll be trying it when I'm a bit further along! Thanks :flower: x


----------



## Happyhayley

I paid to have it done professionally last time. It didn't work but it was very relaxing


----------



## rowleypolie

dh did these moves on me with DD and it never worked but for some women i have heard it works wonders- some people are more receptive to reflexology in general


----------



## newbie

Interesting, will keep thins in mind when I'm 40+ weeks!! lol
xxx


----------



## zzypeg

I work in a beauty salon, have finished now but got my app next friday for reflexogly, had to have it a week early as the selfish one that does the reflexolgy is going on holiday my due week...damn you, you know who you are lol xxxxxx

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Yohdp1.png


----------



## Manchester_Lu

Has anyone managed to do this to themselves or is it something that a partner would have to do? I can barely reach my feet at the best of times let alone locate the pressure points needed. 

I really want to try though as in my mind now that we're in September he should be here lol


----------

